# RH slingshot



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a RH slingshot to go with my shuttle raft. These things are amazing. Roger is truly an artist. These tow are my favorite shooters right now.









Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice duo !


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

+1 on the RH and the shuttlecraft (and the starship) Roger does great work.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice collection


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Comfortable frames to shoot and right on. Roger a great innovator and I'm always watching to see what he comes up with next.

The "New Model" frame is the most comfortable I've held in my hand to date.


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have 3 of Rogers slings. Two RH-650's and a Shuttlecraft. The 650's are my most accurate followed by my Bill Hayes Seal Sniper. I haven't shot the shuttlecraft that much.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

dbs9164 said:


> I have 3 of Rogers slings. Two RH-650's and a Shuttlecraft. The 650's are my most accurate followed by my Bill Hayes Seal Sniper. I haven't shot the shuttlecraft that much.


Could you post pics of your 650's? I would love to see them if you get a chance.

Njones


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I will see if I can tomorrow. They look pretty much like yours. Why the interest in seeing pics?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

dbs9164 said:


> I will see if I can tomorrow. They look pretty much like yours. Why the interest in seeing pics?


Oh ok. I didn't know that's what a 6 50 was. When I read your other post I was thinking it was something I had never seen before.

Njones


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I would like to get a starcraft, but I heard he retired from making slings. Very gifted man.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

dbs9164 said:


> I would like to get a starcraft, but I heard he retired from making slings. Very gifted man.


Your right. Very gifted. He might be willing to make one if you pm him. Sometimes he will if he has time.

Njones


----------

